# El homogeneíza o homogeneiza



## menamois

Hola, estamos traduciendo una contratapa de un libro y resulta que nos topamos que no sabíamos que en español se decía "el homogeneiza", primero habíamos puesto el homogeiniza o el homogeniza.

El caso es que en wordreference lo acentuan y en la RAE no. 

Además no me había fijado que en la RAE ahora en las conjugaciones ponen en la segunda persona el vos con sus conjugaciones diferentes.

Saludos y me encanta este sitio, hasta hoy no me registré porque no necesité postear, siempre fuisteis mi referencia desde el anonimato.

GRACIAS


----------



## jazyk

Hola. Mira esto.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Menamois" said:
			
		

> *primero habíamos puesto el homogeiniza o el homogeniza.*


¡Bienvenido!*
 “Homogeniza”* corresponde a “homogenizar”. *“Homogeneiza”*, mientras tanto, lo hace con “homogeneizar”. El DRAE reconoce homogeneización y homogeneizar. Existen, no recogidos en el DRAE, homogenización y homogenizar. En Google Libros, los números de casos son:

Homogenización: 10500
Homogeneización: 45100
Homogenizar: 14500
Homogeneizar: 23600

En el CREA:

Homogenización: 27
Homogeneización: 179 
Homogenizar: 2
Homogeneizar: 107 

Francamente minoritarias, no por eso incorrectas. 
Saludos

P. S. Por el vínculo que pone jazyk, veo que el DPD sí las reconoce.


----------



## Bloodsun

menamois said:


> El caso es que en wordreference lo acentuan y en la RAE no.


Entiendo cuál es tu duda. Acabo de verificar lo que decís, y es cierto que la RAE dice que va sin tilde (y que se conjuga como peinar) mientras que WR dice que va con tilde (y que se conjuga como enraizar). El problema está claro, y yo, personalmente, no puedo evitar oponerme a la RAE. A mi parecer, *homogeneizar* se conjuga como enraizar, y por tanto *homogeneíza* debe llevar tilde.

Dejando de lado la tilde, lo correcto es *homo g e n e i zar*. Ni *homogeinizar ni *homogenizar. Que se vaya imponiendo un uso incorrecto es tema aparte.


Saludos.

EDIT. Sólo quiero comentarte que el título debería ser "*é*l homogeneíza *u* homogeneiza". *Él* con tilde porque es pronombre personal de tercera persona singular. La *u* es la conjunción que reemplaza a la *o* delante de palabras que comienzan con el sonido /o/: o, ho.


----------



## ErOtto

Bloodsun said:


> A mi parecer, *homogeneizar* se conjuga como enraizar...



A mi parecer no. 

Homogen*ei*zar... como p*ei*nar, no homogen*ai*zar... como enr*ai*zar.
¿Te habrás dejado llevar por la terminación -zar? 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Bloodsun

ErOtto said:


> A mi parecer no.
> 
> Homogen*ei*zar... como p*ei*nar, no homogen*ai*zar... como enr*ai*zar.
> ¿Te habrás dejado llevar por la terminación -zar?


No sé por qué me habré dejado llevar, pero me sigo dejando. Lo único de lo que estoy segura es de que uno p*e*ina y homogene*i*za. No pe*i*na ni homogen*e*iza, así como no enr*a*iza. Por eso, como buenos hiatos, le pongo tilde a homogen*eí*za y a enr*aí*za. P*ei*nar va sin tilde, porque es diptongo.

Tal vez el problema sea en cuántas sílabas separa cada quien la palabra. Para mí es *ho-mo-ge-ne-í-za* (pero ho-mo-ge-nei-zar).

Saludos.


----------



## jorgema

Pues yo me quedo con la variante *homogenizar *que me da _homegenizo, homogenizas_ y _homogeniza_. _HomogeNEIzo_ me suena horrible, y con diptongo mucho más.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Bloodsun said:


> No sé por qué me habré dejado llevar, pero me sigo dejando. Lo único de lo que estoy segura es de que uno p*e*ina y homogene*i*za. No pe*i*na ni homogen*e*iza, así como no enr*a*iza. Por eso, como buenos hiatos, le pongo tilde a homogen*eí*za y a enr*aí*za. P*ei*nar va sin tilde, porque es diptongo.
> 
> Tal vez el problema sea en cuántas sílabas separa cada quien la palabra. Para mí es *ho-mo-ge-ne-í-za* (pero ho-mo-ge-nei-zar).
> 
> Saludos.


Concuerdo totalmente.


----------



## ErOtto

Bloodsun said:


> No sé por qué me habré dejado llevar, pero me sigo dejando. ... P*ei*nar va sin tilde, porque es diptongo.
> Tal vez el problema sea en cuántas sílabas separa cada quien la palabra. Para mí es *ho-mo-ge-ne-í-za* (pero ho-mo-ge-nei-zar).


 


XiaoRoel said:


> Concuerdo totalmente.



No estaría de más consultar a la RAE por qué considera que en homogeneizar es diptongo, mientras que en enraizar es hiato.


----------



## not me

Hola MenaMois,

Existe una página de "servicio de consultas". 

http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gesp...21383C9C59ADCF34C125731C0022E927?OpenDocument

Parece estar inoperante hasta el uno de septiembre, quizá por razones playeras  

un saludo bárdico.


----------



## Pinairun

ErOtto said:


> No estaría de más consultar a la RAE por qué considera que en homogeneizar es diptongo, mientras que en enraizar es hiato.



¿Quizá porque lo es en "raíz"?


----------



## ErOtto

Pinairun said:


> ¿Quizá porque lo es en "raíz"?



Quizá.

Pero en enraizar es diptongo... al igual que en homogeneizar.


----------



## Bloodsun

ErOtto said:


> Quizá.
> 
> Pero en enraizar es diptongo... al igual que en homogeneizar.


Yo creo que se trata simplemente de:
A) Un error.
B) Que la RAE se haya basado en otra forma de pronunciar a la hora de determinar cómo se conjuga (debe haber alguien que pronuncie homogen*e*izo, como diptongo).


----------



## Pinairun

ErOtto said:


> Quizá.
> 
> Pero en enraizar es diptongo... al igual que en homogeneizar.



Solemne tontería he dicho, pues están los dos en el mismo caso: Ra-íz y homogéne-o.


----------



## menamois

Muchísimas gracias a "tutti", no esperaba esta cálida acogida en plenas vacaciones.

Antes teníamos dudas pero ahora ya, al menos a mí, me van... aumentando. ;-)))

Sobre todo porque en mi pueblo siempre oí "él homoge I niza", pero es que yo soy "mú de pueblo".

Y no entiendo porque no está de acuerdo WordReference con la RAE.

Sin embargo, un amigo del equipo, afirma esto "offline":

_En realidad, la «i» es átona. Por tanto, el acento prosódico hay que considerarlo en la «e», no en la «i». Extraño, pero cierto. Si estuviera en la «i», definitivamente sería un hiato de vocal abierta átona y cerrada tónica y llevaría tilde necesariamente. _
_En fin, que ha de escribirse y pronunciarse «homogen*e*iza» y no «homogene*í*za». ¡Puf!_
_d.

_Tengo la lengua ya de trapo... y deshomogeneizada... monjamonjamonjamónjamón


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Enraizar* es un verbo denominal, formado, además de con un prefijo, con la vocal temática de la 1ª conj _*-a-*_ a partir del substantivo en su forma plena: _*en+raiz+a+*_r. Pero *homogeneizar*, también denominal, está derivado del adjetivo *homogéneo*, del que se toma una base_* homegene-*_ sin morfema de género y numero, a la que se añade el sufijo *-iza- *(_tónico_ cuando la forma verbal no es necesariamente aguda [*íθa*] o [*ísa*]) que forma verbos que indican que lo significado por la base nominal (substantiva o adjetiva) se comunica a algo o se convierte algo en ello.
Son cosas diferentes, por lo que sólo para hablar de diptongos e hiatos podemos comparar estos dos verbos, tan diferentes en su formación.


----------



## Bloodsun

menamois said:


> Sin embargo, un amigo del equipo, afirma esto "offline":
> 
> _En realidad, la «i» es átona. Por tanto, el acento prosódico hay que considerarlo en la «e», no en la «i». Extraño, pero cierto. Si estuviera en la «i», definitivamente sería un hiato de vocal abierta átona y cerrada tónica y llevaría tilde necesariamente. _
> _En fin, que ha de escribirse y pronunciarse «homogen*e*iza» y no «homogene*í*za». ¡Puf!_
> _d.
> _


Yo creo que ha de escribirse como se pronuncia. Y que yo sepa, se pronuncia homogene*í*za. 

Lo cual me lleva a preguntar... *¿cómo la pronuncian ustedes?* (pregunta abierta a todo el que quiera responder)


----------



## jazyk

Más información.

Y el Clave dice que la leche se homogeneiza, no que se homogeneíza.

No sé, a mí no me gustan ni homogeneiza ni homogeneíza. Gracias a Dios nunca he necesitado usar este verbo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Citar diccionarios como modelo de lengua, no parece lo más científico. Sólo cuando éstos citan "autoridades" hay que darles crédito. Los lexicógrafos no se suelen llevar bien con las sutilezas de la morfosintaxis. El diccionario Clave de SM es un diccionario que es válido, como mucho para un alumno de secundaria o bachillerato, pero no más.
Homegeneíza se acentúa como cauteriza, electriza, realiza, mineraliza, etc. todos con acento inequívoco en la /i/ del sufijo. No hay duda, la tonicidad de la /i/ provoca la imposibilidad de un diptongo decreciente y convierte esa /i/ en sílaba por derecho propio, y sobre esa sílaba recae la tonicidad de la 3ª persona del singular del presente de indicativo. 
El diccionario clave se equivoca en el ejemplo que presenta.
Además los hablantes pronunciamos (cf. supra) ho-mo-ge-ne-í-za, con buen olfato, fruto de la competencia lingüística.


----------



## Pinairun

Por si sirviera de comparación, aquí tenemos *europeizar*:
europeízo
europeízas / europeizás
europeíza
europeizamos
europeizáis / europeízan
europeízan

Y yo me pregunto...


----------



## ErOtto

Pinairun said:


> Por si sirviera de comparación, aquí tenemos *europeizar*...



Estamos en lo mismo... en-*rai*-zar, ho-mo-ge-*nei*-zar, eu-ro-*pei*-zar, des-ca-*fei*-nar. ¿Por qué todos se tildan, menos homogeneizar?
En cuanto vuelvan de las vacaciones los _Sres. académicos_, lo preguntaré.


----------



## Pinairun

ErOtto said:


> Estamos en lo mismo... en-*rai*-zar, ho-mo-ge-*nei*-zar, eu-ro-*pei*-zar, des-ca-*fei*-nar. ¿Por qué todos se tildan, menos homogeneizar?
> En cuanto vuelvan de las vacaciones los _Sres. académicos_, lo preguntaré.


Bien pensado. A ver qué responden.


----------



## juandiego

Yo no era plenamente consciente de la existencia de estas dos opciones. El caso es que en infinitivo no me suena extraña la opción más ortodoxa _homogen*e*izar_ pero su conjugación sí me suena muy rara; empezando por el singular de presente de indicativo: _homogeneizo, homogeneizas, homogeneiza_. No es de extrañar que haya problemas de acentuación; no me sale nada natural donde colocar el énfasis y si separar sílabas en el diptongo; como que la _e_ interrumpe la fluidez de la palabra. Supongo que por esto está evolucionando a su supresión incluso en el infinitivo: _homogenizar_, cuya conjugación además me resulta bastante más fluida.


----------



## Bloodsun

juandiego said:


> Yo no era plenamente consciente de la existencia de estas dos opciones. El caso es que en infinitivo no me suena extraña la opción más ortodoxa _homogen*e*izar_ pero su conjugación sí me suena muy rara; empezando por el singular de presente de indicativo: _homogeneizo, homogeneizas, homogeneiza_. No es de extrañar que haya problemas de acentuación; no me sale nada natural donde colocar el énfasis y si separar sílabas en el diptongo; como que la _e_ interrumpe la fluidez de la palabra. Supongo que por esto está evolucionando a su supresión incluso en el infinitivo: _homogenizar_, cuya conjugación además me resulta bastante más fluida.


Puede ser. 
Pero estoy segura de que si yo llegara a decir en un laboratorio: "homoge*ni*zar a 3500 revoluciones durante 5 minutos", me mirarían como quien mira a un bruto. Por acá, y en ese ámbito (que creo que es donde más se usa la palabra), la supresión de esa "e" no es más que un indicio de ignorancia.


----------



## juandiego

Bloodsun said:


> Puede ser.
> Pero estoy segura de que si yo llegara a decir en un laboratorio: "homoge*ni*zar a 3500 revoluciones durante 5 minutos", *me mirarían como quien mira a un bruto*. Por acá, y en ese ámbito (que creo que es donde más se usa la palabra), la supresión de esa "e" no es más que un indicio de ignorancia.


Yo no estaría tan seguro de que llegaran a una conclusión tan exagerada, Bloodsun.

Fíjate que has utilizado el infinitivo que en cualquiera de los dos casos lleva el acento en la última sílaba: _zar_. El infinitivo no presenta casi problemas de pronunciación aunque también me parece más sencillo sin la _e_. Donde resulta un tanto galimatías y trabalenguas es en la conjugación y cuando la acentuación recae por la zona de la e-i.

En mi opinión, se simplifica bastante la pronunciación sin la _e_ y es lícito apoyar esta opción evolutiva del término del mismo modo que han ocurrido otras similares que ahora son admitidas o hasta preceptivas. No sé de evolución del español pero apostaría a que existen casos de evolución por simplificación de diptongos que resulten complicados; tal vez hasta el voseo del verbo sea uno de ellos: p*ue*des—>p*o*dés.


----------



## duvija

Yo también te leo algo exagerada, bloodsun. En realidad más bien estuve pensando que o hacemos hiato, o nos comemos ese diptongo del todo, yéndonos hacia la [e] o la _. Y hasta con intermedios musicales (pronunciando algo entre e/i, tirando hacia la . Obviamente podemos demostrarlo con espectrogramas (¿cuándo no? ) pero la Academia tomó la decisión de 'lo que parezca diptongo en la ortografia, lo será y punto! 
La cosa es elegir entre 1) la orden de la RAE, 2) el espectrograma que dirá que es idiolecto (estoy segura que algunos tiran para un lado y otros para el otro), y 3) la otra opción de declararlo hiato, lo sea o no lo sea para todos. Curiosamente, en este caso tomamos decisiones personales y no gramáticas... Sobre gustos..._


----------



## Bloodsun

juandiego said:


> Yo no estaría tan seguro de que llegaran a una conclusión tan exagerada, Bloodsun.


 


duvija said:


> Yo también te leo algo exagerada, bloodsun.


Tal vez exageré, sí. Es que estaba pensando en un laboratorio específico, con gente para quien esas pequeñas cosas son importantísimas.


duvija said:


> Obviamente podemos demostrarlo con espectrogramas (¿cuándo no? )


 Qué raro, duvi, ¡proponiendo espectogramas!


----------



## duvija

Bloodsun said:


> Tal vez exageré, sí. Es que estaba pensando en un laboratorio específico, con gente para quien esas pequeñas cosas son importantísimas.
> 
> Qué raro, duvi, ¡proponiendo espectogramas!



¡Pero son espectrogramas homogen*i*zados!


----------



## torrebruno

View attachment 8541

Matando dos pájaros de un tiro.
Del diccionario de dudas de Manuel Seco:
“Los devidados del adjetivo _homogéneo_ son _homogeneidad_, _homogeneizar_; no _homogenidad_ y _homogenizar”
_Un saludo.


----------



## ErOtto

duvija said:


> ¡Pero son espectrogramas homogen*i*zados!



Esos no me gustan, prefiero los espectrogramas homogen*ei*zados. 

En lo que estoy de acuerdo contigo es en "...pero la Academia tomó la decisión de 'lo que parezca diptongo en la ortografia, lo será y punto!", tal como pone en el DPD (diptongo, 2). 
Y aquí tenemos precisamente el meollo.
En ese mismo 'saco' habría que meter los otros verbos que apuntabamos más arriba... sin embargo, a la hora de conjugarlos, este se 'escapa' a la norma... o son los otros los que se escapan.

Saludos
Er


----------



## juandiego

Por curiosidad he estado viendo como lo valoran los correctores ortográficos del Word 2007, Open Office Writer 3.3 y el navegador de Opera 11.51 y el único que se traga ambas opciones es el de Word pero con acento gráfico en la _í_ de la secuencia vocálica de la conjugación del singular de presente de indicativo en la opción _homogeneizar_. Los otros dos se adaptan al criterio de la RAE: sólo _homogeneizar_ y sin acento gráfico en la conjugación.

Como ha mencionado menamois el el primer post, también se maneja por ahí la conjugación _homogeinizo, homogeinizas, homogeiniza _de_ homogeinizar_ que a mi también me suena haber visto u oído o por alguna extraña razón más natural que la versión ortodoxa de la conjugación.

También por curiosidad he comprobado los resultados en Google de las tres opciones del verbo en infinitivo y de la 3ª persona del presente de indicativo. Asumiendo que Google refleja mejor el habla popular que el CREA.
En infinitivo:
homogeneizar — 668.000 resultados
homogenizar — 427.000 resultados
homogeinizar — 3.270 resultados
En tercera persona singular presente de indicativo (menos verbo en infinitivo para descartar páginas de su conjugación):
homogeneiza — 68.900 resultados
homogeniza — 136.000 resultados
homogeiniza — 12.800 resultados
En otras personas de presente de indicativo por comprobar un poco el cambio de tendencia entre infinitivo y conjugado (páginas en español):
homogeneizo (-homogeneizó -homogeneizar) — 821 resultados
homogenizo (-homogenizó -homogenizar) — 2.560 resultados
homogeneizas (-homogeneizar -homogeneiza) — 1.120 resultados
homogenizas (-homogenizar -homogeniza) — 208 resultados

Aun descartando que los correctores ortográficos deben de estar actualmente ayudando bastante a la opción correcta a la hora de escribir, parece que en efecto esta opción presenta problemas de asimilación que se hacen más notorios en su conjugación.

En fin, complicado verbo de conjugar correctamente, menos mal que rara vez hay que emplearlo fuera de las formas no personales.


----------



## Bloodsun

juandiego said:


> En fin, complicado verbo de conjugar correctamente, menos mal que rara vez hay que emplearlo fuera de las formas no personales.


Está costando esto de homogeneizar las opiniones...


----------



## duvija

juandiego said:


> . Asumiendo que Google refleja mejor el habla popular que el CREA.
> .



Genial esa búsqueda. Muy buena. Lo único que me preocupa es lo que dejé sin borrar ahí arriba, porque Google no refleja el habla sino la escritura. 

En el habla seguramente la gente es más 'sloppy' y como tenemos espacio acústico de sobra entre nuestras pobres 5 vocales, tenemos lugar en la boca para mucha cosa en el medio. Supongo que tu teoría es que uno escribe lo que él/ella mismo/a habla, pero eso no es 100% comprobable.


----------



## juandiego

Bueno, yo lo que entiendo es que la opción correcta debe de tener aún menos incidencia en el lenguaje hablado. En el lenguaje escrito uno siempre tiene la opción de corregirse si se le plantea el dilema y quiere resolverlo. Si en el escrito y con correctores ortográficos se da esta notable incidencia de la otras opciones es porque en las mentes de la gente no termina de entrar la opción correcta y por tanto dudo que en el lenguaje hablado. Por otro lado, se trata de un verbo que difícilmente se da en el lenguaje hablado y menos conjugado.

También queda la duda de cuán fiable son los resultados de Google, por supuesto. Hay veces que mínimas variaciones en las condiciones de búsqueda dan grandes variaciones de proporciones de los resultados comparados y hasta cambios de tendencia.


----------

